# No doubt about the British



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

They don't do political sex scandals by half measures.

This one's a beautie...

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/07/27/europe/uk-lord-sewel-drug-allegations/

And there's damning video.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/6560352/Baron-John-Sewel-drug-binges-with-prostitutes.html

And then there's this image that cannot be scrubbed from the eyeballs


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Didn't Bill Clinton prove that it is just his personal life and only of concern to his wife?  Why resign?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Didn't Bill Clinton prove that it is just his personal life and only of concern to his wife?  Why resign?



Clinton wasn't doing cocaine and wasn't paying for hookers.   Besides the entire House of Lords should all resign.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

Perhaps this has been his undoing



> Just six days before his wild binge was caught on film, he announced the House’s new powers to expel Lords if they breached the code of conduct.
> 
> Writing on the Huffington Post website in his capacity as Chairman of the Privileges and Conduct committee, he said: “The actions of a few damage our reputation. Scandals make good headlines.
> 
> ...



That and the red bra. :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bill never inhaled either, but he did have a string of women who volunteered to service him or were asked to...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

But you can't get rid of a President all that easily. 
You have to shoot them.

Then you automatically get the VP and is it always worth the bother?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

This guy is just House of Lords.  Little if any power.  It's not like he's the PM or even an MP.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Brit was hung on his own petard as they say...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2015)

Accch the house of Lords are an absolute expensive joke on the public purse, time they got rid of the lot of these pampered old narcissists..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Accch the house of Lords are an absolute expensive joke on the public purse, time they got rid of the lot of these pampered old narcissists..



Yes!!!!


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't agree with you on that, we need another 'house' or body of people ( don't have to be Lords of course) it acts as a brake on whatever laws the Government of the day are proposing.The U.S. Has two as well.A lot of them do a good hardworking job, some simply turn up for a nap. it could use some fine tuning, but does serve a purpose.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

DM, that old boy certainly knows how to party!:aargh:


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The Brit was hung on his own petard as they say...


You mean hung BY his own petard , but anyway, I have a feeling he may enjoy that!


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

Not DM I meant DW.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Can't agree with you on that, we need another 'house' or body of people ( don't have to be Lords of course) it acts as a brake on whatever laws the Government of the day are proposing.The U.S. Has two as well.A lot of them do a good hardworking job, some simply turn up for a nap. it could use some fine tuning, but does serve a purpose.



I think the only people who should be allowed to make laws and pass bills in this country are elected, not appointed or have the office due to accident of birth.  

Yes, the US has two and all are elected.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

A few years ago, some thinking was applied as to how THOL could be replaced, how would they be chosen/ elected etc but it was shelved as being too difficult to implement, they wanted people with knowledge of politics but who were not partisan in their views, who had time and inclination to do the job and were not affiliated or indebted to any corporation, firm etc.I am sure there will be changes in the future, but more or less to say ' scrap them all' just wouldn't work.A lot of them do a good job as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2015)

It's an UGLY bra, to boot! :cower:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

they say it was J. Edgar Hoover's at one time...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Phil, you were gorgeous!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Phil, you were gorgeous!



Thanks - I never should have stopped being a blonde! :bowknot:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, they say that they have more fun...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

They do!  I was a blonde for decades.  Although I'm still having fun as grey/brown.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, they say that they have more fun...



It's true . . .


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2015)

I Dunno, guys. Redheads do ok. Lollolllol. shhhhh!


----------



## jujube (Jul 27, 2015)

I remember the Christine Keeler scandal.  The joke going around was that she was the worst carpenter in British history.  Why?  Because one screw and the entire Cabinet fell apart.  Badda-boom......


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 27, 2015)

I need eye and memory bleach after this week between Cait and this politician in a bra.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 27, 2015)

What is this cait you mention?


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2015)

I really don't see what all the fuss is about.

He has not breached any rules, nor the approved code of conduct (look them up if you don't believe me!).

Storm  in a B cup!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I really don't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> He has not breached any rules, nor the approved code of conduct (look them up if you don't believe me!).
> 
> Storm  in a B cup!



Quite sure that using cocaine is still illegal.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

oakapple said:


> What is this cait you mention?



I think that's a reference to Caitlin Jenner who used to be Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2015)

At least BIll Clinton didn't cavort around in a red bra!  Aren't these people aware that everybody and their mother has a cell phone with a camera nowdays??


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Quite sure that using cocaine is still illegal.



I was referring to the rules of conduct applicable in the Upper Chamber.

Criminal acts have never been a resigning matter, even when convicted, let alone just when j caught!

(And they'll be hard put to it to get a conviction simply on a photograph of some white stuff)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I was referring to the rules of conduct applicable in the Upper Chamber.
> 
> Criminal acts have never been a resigning matter, even when convicted, let alone just when j caught!
> 
> (And they'll be hard put to it to get a conviction simply on a photograph of some white stuff)



It wasn't just a photo, it was a video and he said coke without the cola. If he did nothing wrong why did he resign his position?


----------



## Laurie (Jul 28, 2015)

Trial by media.

Didn't say it wasn't wrong, just that he hadn't broken any rules.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 28, 2015)

And then there was the Profumo affair but with a Russian spy involved.  A classier scandal than either this guy's or Bill's...nthego:


----------



## Bee (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah! well the British don't do things by halves...........so what's new???


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nuttin' new about cheating as we learn daily, just the degree of tackiness...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 28, 2015)

I believe the expression should be "_Hoist_ with/by _his own petard"_, not "Hung".  He needed a bit of padding in that bra.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2015)

Liposuction on his belly would have been more than sufficient to fill those cups, plus some to spare.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Now my gentle sensibilities are hung...


----------



## Cookie (Jul 28, 2015)

That was gross - yes, don't the Brits know how to do their scandals, years of experience I guess.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2015)

Eek!! I will never feel th same about a red bra again!


----------

